
What coronavirus will do to our offices and homes - cmsefton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/resources/idt-dc2d6e2d-3ab4-42de-8d03-bb7eda5fff8e
======
2T1Qka0rEiPr
I can't help but see some of these predictions as being decidedly bleak.
Perhaps I'm wrong - and I'm not saying I envisage things going back entirely
to how they are at present - but this seems to depict a world in which
personal contact is non-existent...

